# SEPOS canceled



## eOrchids (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey all,
Just wanted to let you guys know, I’ve contacted SEPOS and they are cancelling their show this year due to the Coronavirus.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 13, 2020)

Oh man. I was worried that some of the upcoming shows would be cancelled. Looks like it's happening, but it may be for the best.

Also, it now looks like the 2020 Asheville orchid festival was cancelled.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2020)

They really should be.

Our governor (NC) has just recommended that any event gathering 100 or more be canceled or at least postponed.

My wife plays the flute in the community concert band. They held a concert last night (too late to cancel) and instead of the typical draw of several hundred, there were 77 in the audience. Tomorrow's concert has been canceled.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2020)

so much about helping with that judging. I will contact Mr. Slaymaker. thanks.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 15, 2020)

would be great to hear from folks about interest in a possible summer show.... 

cancelling these shows has a significant impact on the financial well being of the society (and pretty much all societies that have major shows)... to say nothing of the vendors that brought stuff in they couldn't back out of.... 

If you are reading this and would have an interest in participating in something like the old 'parkside orchid fest' in julyish, it would be great to hear from you... either directly here or via PM.


----------



## KateL (Mar 15, 2020)

On Oahu, both the Windward Orchid Society and the Kunia Orchid Society canceled their shows scheduled for this upcoming weekend, too. Very difficult situation for the clubs I am sure because it provides a major source of their revenue. As Rich mentioned, vendors too. Warm wishes to all.


----------

